# Man Utd vs. Liverpool - Sun @ 11 AM TSN



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone going to watch this "No Love Lost" bitter rivalry match up between Manchester United vs. Liverpool on Sunday January 15 @ 11:00 am, TSN?

Go Red Devils Go!!!


----------



## Maple (Sep 14, 2016)

Absolute. YNWA!


----------

